# Bought my Rouge yesterday



## Teddy 57 (Nov 30, 2009)

Finally took the plunge and picked up my new Rouge yesterday. My 1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee was on it's last leg and the timing was right with all the rebates. I am loving it so far. I am so used to the gas gauge going down so quickly, I am not sure if my gas gauge on the new car works. I have 75 miles on the car and it still has not left the full mark.

Silver with Black Leather interior and every option that is available.

Time to go for another ride..............have a great day.:woowoo:


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice! Enjoy it!


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice purchase. Congrats and enjoy.


----------

